# How do you clean & Care for your bags?



## Handbag_Whore

For the first time ever today I used a leather restorer and cleaner spray to clean some handbags. I was looking to restore a white leather bag to its former glory. I've never done this before! How do you all care and clean your bags?


----------



## karmenzsofia

I use Apple Care products--the conditioner and the stain & rain repellent.


----------



## LabelLover81

For removing specific stains, I'm not sure.  I also have a white bag I would like to clean.  There's a small stain on it.  
For everday care, I wipe with alcohol-free baby wipes and store in their dustbags.


----------



## pursepretty

Coach makes a pretty good cleaner and conditioner. Other than that, I use a white cotton cloth and warm water. Don't soak the leather. Try and blot as much as you can.


----------



## airborne

interesting..


----------



## sandicat3

karmenzsofia said:


> I use Apple Care products--the conditioner and the stain & rain repellent.


  I've had great results with this product.


----------



## coco4evr

My best advice would be to rotate your bags. I know it can be a pain, but it is like your shoes- you can't wear the same pair everyday. They will get wrecked! Secondly, always stuff and store your bags in its dust cover and keep it somewhere dry and out of sunlight. Thirdly, Cadillac leather lotion is the best lotion that can take out surface stains and moisturize your leather. There are a lot of brands that can actually refurbish bags, so find out if you can send it in to get refinished. Hope this helps!


----------



## Just_C

sandicat3 said:


> I've had great results with this product.


I'm gonna try it!


----------



## Fluffbuttsx6

I only use Apple Care products on my bags.


----------



## Brooke0502

Can you use club soda to remove jean stains from a leather purse? I have a Sissi Rossi and on one side where I wore it, my jeans must have rubbed... Anyway to get that out? It a pale pink color as shown below so the blue looks awful on it...


----------



## qyy

That's way I always choose the dark color bags instead of bright bags.


----------



## sia28

thanks for sharing the tips of cleaning the bags.


----------



## noirxchat

Since I've been studying abroad in HK for the past year, there are several bag cleaning shops for cheap. They appear to use some variation of the Cadillac leather lotion. Usually, I also use Apple Care. 

How often do you guys clean your bags? I have a stain on my coach bag that has been there for at least half a year...I'm worried that if I rub too hard it will damage the bag. Any tips?


----------



## ninigirl2000

Hi all,
I just wanted to show you how I rescued these 2 Chanel handbags that I bought at an auction in San Francisco. They came in a lot of 8 bags so I cannot pin point what I paid for them. BUT... they were an awsom deal after I cleanded them up on my own. They came in a brown cardboard box no dust bags, no nothing. They looked terrible but I knew I had a diamond in the ruff. Here is what I did. I made a video out of it so you can view and tell me what you all think.
Thanks
Nini
Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOv7...ure=plpp_video
Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2djl...ure=plpp_video
How I fixed my corners video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LDJ0...ure=plpp_video
How I cleaned the chain video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-o6Q...ure=plpp_video

Hope this helps


----------



## OMG3kids

I have used plain old saddle soap on my leather bags. Got denim transfer off the light vaccheta straps of my Dooney bag.

Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


----------



## rescueGirl

If the interior is canvas I would: (I would do this with suede too, not recommending it, I would ignore the rinse ) 

You will need a little scrub brush (like from a pedicure kit)



2 drops of sunlight to hot (touchable) water, to about 25 to 30 oz.

Start from top to bottom dipping the brush and combing in the interior,
do this to the whole interior.

Absorb all the water with a fresh clean towel. Get the water out every which way you can.

Do this process again with just hot water.

Stuff the bag with a dry towel to dry with its shape.

You do not need to scrub just comb in the soapy water up and down 1 or 2 times. 

I hope this helps

P.S I even add a spot remover at times

RG


----------



## CPA

I just order some protectant from lovingmybags,  will try it once I get it.  Heard really good things on it.


----------



## tutushopper

I've used meltonian leather conditioner on lambskin and other leathers with great success; I would highly recommend doing a test with any product on an inconspicuous (like inside or somewhere it won't show) and letting that test spot dry before you do the whole bag.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Martsina

HI everybody!
How could I clean a Prada saffiano leather?? 
What should I use??

Thanks!!


----------



## paliplaya2010

melatonan leather conditioner works great for me


----------



## vitaniya

I always use soda to clean my bags,even I don't know if it is right~~~~


----------



## joro123

sandicat3 said:


> I've had great results with this product.


How about cleaning black lamb skin?  I have one that is starting to fade a little around the zipper area and corners - can I use black shoe polish?


----------



## Berna03

Best thing to do is go to the spa!


----------



## Bqueen

Wow great tips! I think I'll try some of them


----------



## luvprada

I found a drop of chocolate from a power bar in the bottom of my  new Chloe.  Called MIL.  She said to use club soda - put it on a rag and gently wipe the stain.  I don't know how long it had been in the purse - could have been as long as a week but it came out and is like new.  I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Martsina

paliplaya2010 said:


> melatonan leather conditioner works great for me



Where I can find it? 
I'm from italy 

Thank you!


----------



## Martsina

Berna03 said:


> Best thing to do is go to the spa!



A friend of mine send a miu miu coffer to spa4bags and they lose it 

I wouldn't send a bbag to them!!


----------



## Elliespurse

Martsina said:


> Where I can find it?
> I'm from italy
> 
> Thank you!



Hi, I looked a bit at Meltonian and I think it's the all purpose cleaner/conditioner is recommended but perhaps not on all leathers?

Webpage http://www.meltonian.com/

Here on tPF http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/meltonian-all-purpose-cleaner-review-574695.html

On Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Purpose-Shoe-Cleaner-Conditioner/dp/B0000C11OW


----------



## Martsina

Thank you ellie!


----------



## Bag_wifey

OMG3kids said:


> I have used plain old saddle soap on my leather bags. Got denim transfer off the light vaccheta straps of my Dooney bag.
> 
> Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


Since this thread is about taking care of bags... Can anyone help me out please?? Aaaawww ((( I am seriously considering buying a celine micro luggage tri-color almond. A friend is discouraging me 'coz she says the smooth leather and suede would be hard to maintain. It would be my first celine bag. The Chanel bags i have are all caviar, which are practucally maintenance-free.... Help!!! I am so in-love with the tri-color almond and can't wait to get my hands on this bag. &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Elliespurse

Bag_wifey said:


> Since this thread is about taking care of bags... Can anyone help me out please?? Aaaawww ((( I am seriously considering buying a celine micro luggage tri-color almond. A friend is discouraging me 'coz she says the smooth leather and suede would be hard to maintain. It would be my first celine bag. The Chanel bags i have are all caviar, which are practucally maintenance-free.... Help!!! I am so in-love with the tri-color almond and can't wait to get my hands on this bag. &#128536;



Hello and welcome!

You could also look through and ask in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-reference-library/secret-tips-for-caring-for-your-celine-690888.html

It's in the Celine forum Reference Library.

Good luck, hope you gets some answers here too.


----------



## Berna03

Martsina said:


> A friend of mine send a miu miu coffer to spa4bags and they lose it
> 
> I wouldn't send a bbag to them!!


 Go personally, i dont trust sending packages.  My friend drop her bag personally  and there is no problem.


----------



## Martsina

Berna03 said:
			
		

> Go personally, i dont trust sending packages.  My friend drop her bag personally  and there is no problem.



She takes the bag there personally!


----------



## Donnachloe

Hi,
  I love to travel with the Longchamps le pliage bags; they wear well and of course they fold up for travel.  I have a khaki colored one and I need to get the dark smudges off of it. Can anyone give advice on how to clean a treated canvas bag like the Longchamps?


----------



## Star80

Hi, is there anyone who can answer me how to care about Prada Vitteo Diano bag ( pomice colour) before the first use? I want prevent to colortransferring, stain and lengthen the life of my new bag  Thank you


----------



## Lulugrl

help, I need help cleaning my Coach Pebble Leather bag.  It is light pink and white, and the back has rubbed up against blue jeans, so it has a weird purple stain, and the front has some brownish stains, no one has told me (even the Coach store) how to clean the pebble leather.  Thanks


----------



## jolind

I taught of using a leathersoap to clean a leatherbag I have. I only have experience on cleaning saddles with the soap but I think it is ok for bags also..


----------



## Donnachloe

I tried that years ago with a very soft white leather handbag.  I may have done it wrong, but it ruined the handbag!


----------



## missjfbag

Handbag_Whore said:


> For the first time ever today I used a leather restorer and cleaner spray to clean some handbags. I was looking to restore a white leather bag to its former glory. I've never done this before! How do you all care and clean your bags?


maybe ask a shoe repair shop, I have found those guys can be very resourseful in a pinch.


----------



## Trainwreck

What about Canvas fabric?
I have a LV LE Shopper tote, which is ivory color. It is in need of a bath, but I'm worried that washing it will ruin the "Trunks and Bags" logo on the front. I too it to my SA and she had no ideas for me.
Ideas anyone?
TIA


----------



## MAB630

Does anyone know what the small white spots that start to appear on new Hermes togo leather bags are? I have 4 bags and all have done this. Is it some kind of leather protector? The craftsman always just buffs them out with matching color polish. They are annoying, it looks like I brushed my bag against white out lol


----------



## vajra

karmenzsofia said:


> I use Apple Care products--the conditioner and the stain & rain repellent.



Your suggestion is so beautiful and amazing.I have also used this and found fantastic results.


----------



## ablegaspi

Hi I'm a new member here. I own several longchamp le pliage bag and le pliage cuir....I ordered 
 1. Collonil leather gel as recommended by Mulberry
 2. Collonil Organic Protect and care
 3. Collonil Clean & Care foam for all materials -leather,Nubuck, suedes &Textiles
     and 
 4. Collonil Delicate leather cleaner handbag, shoes and boots

I ordered everything via Amazon....the first 2 items is for waterproofing and the last 2 is for Cleaning.

Are those products ok? Is it ok to use on my bags? guys please help me and tell me if those products are ok before I make a stupid mistake on putting them on my bags


----------



## Elliespurse

*ablegaspi* - Hi, you could also ask in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/longchamp-repair-and-cleaning-337582.html


----------



## Sutefi

I'm sorry if someone has asked this before but, how often do you ladies clean/condition your leather bags?


----------



## cbk021726

does someone know where i can buy the conditioner and repellant here is oz ?? Thanks !!


----------



## douceurdevivre

Sutefi said:


> I'm sorry if someone has asked this before but, how often do you ladies clean/condition your leather bags?



Hi! I was actually recently at Neiman's and asked the SA how often I should be conditioning my leather purse and she said twice a year. So that's something to consider when you purchase a leather conditioner because a little will definitely go a long way


----------



## Sutefi

douceurdevivre said:


> Hi! I was actually recently at Neiman's and asked the SA how often I should be conditioning my leather purse and she said twice a year. So that's something to consider when you purchase a leather conditioner because a little will definitely go a long way


Thanks and awesome! I was hoping it wasn't too much maintenance so I'm definitely glad it's months in between.  Yay!


----------



## Jillyboo

I treat my lv bags to a once a year clean treatment. Use a basic stationary white rubber along all the leather trim and straps etc, you will see the excess rubber coming off also brings off the dirt and marks to leather too!  Then I always make sure I completely empty the bag, compartments free of dust etc... With a simply blue jay cloth spray light coat of anti bac and use on inside of the bag. Then using jay cloth again put leather soap, I use lanolised, all over outer leather and canvas of the bag itself, I leave that for a while and put leather balsam cream sparingly on a dry cloth and go over leather trim and handles. After 5 minutes, I get a several pieces of kitchen roll and gently rub and see the dirt come off!, finally I buff and polish the whole bag with a clean furniture duster cloth/ or it's own sleeper , adding a little Vaseline to zips with cotton bud, to keep free and place away in dust bag, works brill and my bags of over 20 years are still pristine, subtle and look great


----------



## 2Lin

Hi I have a Chanel 2.55 lamb skin, and I'm wondering what I can do with it to clean it and protect it? It's such a fragile leAther I'm scared of trusting anyone with it as it is valuable to me.

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Nice tips on caring for bag. Going to try and see if I can find these products in my local market. Good thread!


----------



## Mead

I dropped my vintage Chanel pouch at the Chanel store in NYC and had it reconditioned.  The result was impressive - the scratches are gone and even the leather seems to have more body.


----------



## Cullinan

I use good quality shoe polish and buffer and my bags come up a treat!!!


----------



## 1badgirlscloset

I have used Harley Davidson Leather Cleaner & Conditioner for years now and it works perfectly and they have different types of cleaners, conditioners, stain & water repellants and they are all awesome, especially if you are like me and live somewhere that you do not have access to a handbag spa or the original store you purchased from! Hope this helps!


----------



## matickia

I was wondering if you can spray the black leather bag with waterproof spray for shoes?


----------



## newsophialover

Has anyone ever re-colored their bags? I have two bags, Anya Hindmarch and Radley that needed recoloring, according to the bag repair place I went. I wanted to just do a cleaning but was told that the stains won't come out. I was never careful with my bags and I guess now I am paying for it. I would just like to know this in case I have this issue in the future. They told me they will do recoloring (which I initially cringe at the thought but love the bags so much that I want them to be good as new again). One is fuschia and one is dark brown. They are charging around 60 dollars a bag, which is a little steep for the Radley IMO considering the price range for Radley bags. I am still waiting for the bags and just hope their original colors are maintained. But just wondering if anyone has done this themselves that they could share what they use. TIA!


----------



## Martsina

Thanks! but amazon can't ship it to Italy..I don't know why 



Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I looked a bit at Meltonian and I think it's the all purpose cleaner/conditioner is recommended but perhaps not on all leathers?
> 
> Webpage http://www.meltonian.com/
> 
> Here on tPF http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/meltonian-all-purpose-cleaner-review-574695.html
> 
> On Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Meltonian-Purpose-Shoe-Cleaner-Conditioner/dp/B0000C11OW


----------



## Martsina

I've bought the Balenciaga cream for bags! 
Hope it'll arrive soon!!


----------



## speckledove

*COACH - Hamptons Weekend Scribble Large Tote - with thick denim type canvas handles - etc.*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...01396798.46223.100004044085400&type=1&theater


I traded it for a leather that was too small for me.  I love this bag but she washed it in the washing machine and the brown leather trim bled into the eggshell colored fabric. Also the handles have oils inbedded in and just look gross. Actually the entire bag is rather yellowed.  I have been applied Clorox GENTLE bleach - it's somewhat hard to find - but it's working and so far it doesn't smell or degrade the product.  I think I will try the OxiClean idea on the handled to possible get the crud out. Any other suggestions are appreciated - it's a $300+ bag and I traded a small leather I paid $60 for - I just really wanted to rehab the bag.  I cannot imagine why coach made these bags without feet, either, seems like a bad idea. The bottom is a nightmare.  I am new the board, I am very happy to be here!


----------



## lvche11y

Use a clean WHITE eraser to get scuffs out of vachetta leather


----------



## LizzH

I have a pebbled beige bayswater with a black mark on it. Think it's eyeliner tried to dab it off and its made a brown smudge I did spray it with leather spray when I first got it. I've never worried about a handbag before I darednt even use the damned thing for fear or ruining it


----------



## RAIDERMOM

Hello, I also have a small black mascara spot on my cream Cloth Coach bag.. any ideas what to use to remove that?


----------



## emcosmo1639

What would you guys recommend for Stella McCartney's bags?  I've never treated mine at all but someone just spilled a soda on one of mine yesterday and I'm thinking I probably need to care for them.  Luckily it's a dark bag so the stain is hardly noticeable, but given that the bags aren't leather or suede, but have a delicate/weird texture, I'm stumped at what to use/do.


----------



## Alexamatt

I just bought a Mulberry Alexa in the 'Pinky Mink Fur Print' for my mother for xmas but I want to protect it before I give it to her. I've been reading up a bit about this collonil leather gel and spray etc that is recommended by Mulberry but there are a lot of mixed reports. I hate to think that I might go and be a boy and trash such an expensive bag before I even give it to her, can someone PLEASE help me out and let me know what the best thing to do for this bag would be?


----------



## Elliespurse

*Alexamatt* - Hello and welcome! You could also ask in the Mulberry forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/cleaning-and-protecting-your-mulberry-46801.html


----------



## Mangesj12

ninigirl2000 said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted to show you how I rescued these 2 Chanel handbags that I bought at an auction in San Francisco. They came in a lot of 8 bags so I cannot pin point what I paid for them. BUT... they were an awsom deal after I cleanded them up on my own. They came in a brown cardboard box no dust bags, no nothing. They looked terrible but I knew I had a diamond in the ruff. Here is what I did. I made a video out of it so you can view and tell me what you all think.
> Thanks
> Nini
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGOv7...ure=plpp_video
> Part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2djl...ure=plpp_video
> How I fixed my corners video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LDJ0...ure=plpp_video
> How I cleaned the chain video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-o6Q...ure=plpp_video
> 
> Hope this helps


Can't ope the video.. is there anyway that i could watch it? Thanks!


----------



## lazeny

I used Meguiars Leather and Vinyl Cleaner, then followed by Meguairs Leather conditioner on my MbMJ bags. It's good. The colors were vibrant and leather looked supple.


----------



## Pia_757575

I use something called "Rain and Snow" on my dark leather bags only.  It works great but can permanently darken light leather.


----------



## mkmcin10

A server spilled white wine into my leather mk bag. The liner is soaked and it stinks of pinot grigio. Help!


----------



## mf19

woodoo51 said:


> Hi Alexamatt,
> Collonil has an excellent product for such expensive merchandise like yours called: classic gel. I've been using this one for my Pierotucci Vacheta hand bag for a wile now and I'm happy with it. Also, for waterproofing use the Collonil Protects & care since is based on solvent free products and delivers very good results. I will purchase it only from trusted sites since I before ( few years ago) I had a bad experience with an Ebay purchase.



Hi I am hoping to use Collonil Gold premium leather polish with the collonil waterstop spray on my bags.  However, if I wanted to condition the bag again, will the waterstop affect this?  TIA!


----------



## BellevueLady

RAIDERMOM said:


> Hello, I also have a small black mascara spot on my cream Cloth Coach bag.. any ideas what to use to remove that?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eiIQf8s5JM


----------



## mf19

woodoo51 said:


> Hi,
> it might depends how often and how much you adding the waterstop. The waterstop will be active for few months - you might want to try after few months to condition.



Thank you!


----------



## mf19

woodoo51 said:


> Hi,
> it might depends how often and how much you adding the waterstop. The waterstop will be active for few months - you might want to try after few months to condition.



Hi woodoo51 - some of us have some questions regarding leather care and keeping the shape of our givenchy antigona bags (see http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/givenchy-care-thread-713965-4.html).  Do you have any suggestions on how to prevent creasing?  If so, please post there!  Thanks!


----------



## farmy

I'm with you girls using a clean white eraser to remove most smaller stains off lighter coloured leather bags.  (Small little areas/sections first to make sure you don't smudge or leave another white mark)

I also rotate my bags quite regularly I rest them and when they're not being used they're in their dust bags.

My Mimco and Oroton black leather bags get wiped down gently with sensitive baby wipes (spot tested on each bag first) and dried with a soft clean cloth before being waterproofed (the oroton waterpoofing spray is fine for this) stuffed and placed in their dust covers.  

Because it gets quite hot in the land of OZ I also keep the little silicone moisture bag (it draws the moisture away from the bag) in each bag and in the closet where the bags are kept there are mothballs hanging well away from the bags so they don't smell but will keep the moths away as well as another couple of silicone bags to keep the moisture levels down.

That being said I love to see everyone elses tips and tricks unfortunately I've lost a couple of bags to red wine stains and another to sunscreen residue.  This was before TPF so forgive me.


----------



## Tynk16

I've cleaned white marks off of my LV with the magic eraser.


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

How do you ladies clean the hardware on an old LV bag? The gold hardware on my noe is tarnished and not shiny anymore. Help!


----------



## simsima

Hello,
I am desperate to know how to restore this fendi bag (please refer to attached pic). It took me a while to figure out what material it's made of; the card says 'sequin leather', and there's nothing online about mentioning/restoring that kind of leather,
Please help!!!!!
P.s. my bag is black in color but that was the only color I could find online!!
Thank you


----------



## simsima

Follow-up to my post above (was unable to edit my post); please find attached a picture of the bag (mine is in black though).
Thanks


----------



## LVchiq

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> How do you ladies clean the hardware on an old LV bag? The gold hardware on my noe is tarnished and not shiny anymore. Help!



try some brass cleaner it is like a sticky liquid, use qtips and take ur time cleaning it use tiny amount of it and rub it gently on hardwares as u go then wipe it with dry cloth and should be clean and shiny as u wipe the cleaner


----------



## farmy

LVchiq said:


> try some brass cleaner it is like a sticky liquid, use qtips and take ur time cleaning it use tiny amount of it and rub it gently on hardwares as u go then wipe it with dry cloth and should be clean and shiny as u wipe the cleaner



That is the best idea I've heard in a while.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^great tip


----------



## cherrycookies

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> How do you ladies clean the hardware on an old LV bag? The gold hardware on my noe is tarnished and not shiny anymore. Help!



i got this tip from TPF, you can use toothpaste too. i tried and it works. i use a cotton tip to polish with toothpaste.


----------



## summergal2121

Has anyone used Tide To Go pens to clean the stitching of your bags? 

There was a thread about it http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/success-cleaning-the-stitching-on-my-jumbo-flap-710244.html
But it hasn't been updated for a while and I'm curious since I'm currently debating on a Prada Sacca 2 Manici with the white top stitching in Bluette or the Sacca 2 Manici in black and black top stitching. I know it takes some time for the stitching to get dirty but the stitching is quite prominent in the Sacca 2 Manici and I would hate it to get dingy.

I'm worried that the Tide to Go pen would change the color of the leather or what not if it leaks onto it...


----------



## jcposh

Handbag_Whore said:


> For the first time ever today I used a leather restorer and cleaner spray to clean some handbags. I was looking to restore a white leather bag to its former glory. I've never done this before! How do you all care and clean your bags?


will this work for a saffiano, the SA from prada told me to bring it in for some TLC and not to use any kind of leather conditioners or cleaners as it may leave a mark...


----------



## Love Of My Life

I would bring it to Prada & let them do what needs to be done.

I am a big believer that bags should be brought back to the design
house if possible. I don't like experimenting on my own & if something
does happen, most design houses will not take responsibility for something
their craftspeople haven't touched.

People use great shoemakers & their own remedies, I haven't found they work in
the long run..

But that's just me others may feel different & have have good luck with doing
things themselves.. I haven't


----------



## Jasmine11

Is it safe to do it by yourself? want to know the result


----------



## elizabethberger

Well thats ok... my scene is abit different i usually do not carry my expensice bags daily but i do wen in a suitable place. also i take utmost care of the bags...So cleaning is one thing i do it al the time...clean it all the time.


----------



## Jasmine11

Does anyone know where can I get "Apple Care products" in toronto?


----------



## denratpat

I need HELP. I have a white/silver Coach bag that got splattered with soda. What can I clean it with? I love this bag and I want to start carrying it again soon.


----------



## Elliespurse

denratpat said:


> I need HELP. I have a white/silver Coach bag that got splattered with soda. What can I clean it with? I love this bag and I want to start carrying it again soon.



Hi and welcome, you could also ask in the Coach forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/how-to-clean-your-coach-37590.html

Hope you finds some tips.


----------



## simsima

Hi guys,
Does anyone know how can I restore the color to my black Gucci continental wallet? The color is really starting to fade


----------



## denratpat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi and welcome, you could also ask in the Coach forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/how-to-clean-your-coach-37590.html
> 
> Hope you finds some tips.


Thank you! I will do exactly that. I did get a new black leather Coach bag in the mail today!


----------



## Callmeyuri

Donnachloe said:


> Hi,
> I love to travel with the Longchamps le pliage bags; they wear well and of course they fold up for travel.  I have a khaki colored one and I need to get the dark smudges off of it. Can anyone give advice on how to clean a treated canvas bag like the Longchamps?


Hi! I do not know how dirty is yours but I have cleaned my orange longchamp with huggies baby wipes. It is not 100% clean but it removes must of it and helps you maintain a good look just don't rub it on the leather.


----------



## loverestores

simsima said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know how can I restore the color to my black Gucci continental wallet? The color is really starting to fade



You may try to polish it or use leather paint


----------



## aiminawi

Hi, can anyone share some tips on cleaning color transfers on miumiu coffer? Or on how to take care of them?


----------



## SensationWear

For stubborn stains on white leather, try using "OOPS" and only place a very small amount on a Q-tip.  Then gently rup over the stain...you will be surprised!


----------



## TwiNnie

Recently I've had to deal with so many bags to clean.
First I've rubbed with the "magic eraser" to remove stains (even denim), then I clean with wet wipes.
Then I had a white canvas bag with spots,  I buffered with a white shoe polish made &#8203;&#8203;especially for canvas shoes, and the spots have faded.


----------



## JoannaMilano

Hi, I bought my first Celine luggage in black ( drummed skin) last week. What could I do to protect the handles from getting dirty? I'm thinking about summer when I have to use a sunscreen everyday on my arms and forearms 

Apart from that I have already ordered Collonil gel and Waterstop spray


----------



## paulamil

Handbag_Whore said:


> For the first time ever today I used a leather restorer and cleaner spray to clean some handbags. I was looking to restore a white leather bag to its former glory. I've never done this before! How do you all care and clean your bags?


I always take to a professional if it needs to be cleaned


----------



## Nacey

has anybody ever tried car wax on the brass parts of wallets or purses? Just wondering if anyone has ever tried it and what benefits they get from it i.e.: keeps it shiny, reduces scratching, cleans it?


----------



## Nacey

Nacey said:


> has anybody ever tried car wax on the brass parts of wallets or purses? Just wondering if anyone has ever tried it and what benefits they get from it i.e.: keeps it shiny, reduces scratching, cleans it?


 
or used brasso?


----------



## melek727

I recently picked up what looks to be a mulberry handbag at a house clearance sale.
I bought some farely reasonable priced astonish leather cleaner.
I have just spent a good hour on what is a very very dirty neglected yet beautiful chocolate brown what looks to be very vintage mulberry? 
the leather cleaner removed what looked like years worth of muck and wax build up from previous products. I used a micro fibre cloth and worked my way around every bit of the bag, and have to say for an initial clean on such a filthy bag iam really impressed.
I don't know very much about high end designer bags and to be honest I haven't even been able to find the name of the bag despite searches.
for now I will continue the painstaking cleaning and hope that the bag will be authenticated and given a name! but its a thumbs up for the astonish cleaner.


----------



## Nacey

melek727 said:


> I recently picked up what looks to be a mulberry handbag at a house clearance sale.
> I bought some farely reasonable priced astonish leather cleaner.
> I have just spent a good hour on what is a very very dirty neglected yet beautiful chocolate brown what looks to be very vintage mulberry?
> the leather cleaner removed what looked like years worth of muck and wax build up from previous products. I used a micro fibre cloth and worked my way around every bit of the bag, and have to say for an initial clean on such a filthy bag iam really impressed.
> I don't know very much about high end designer bags and to be honest I haven't even been able to find the name of the bag despite searches.
> for now I will continue the painstaking cleaning and hope that the bag will be authenticated and given a name! but its a thumbs up for the astonish cleaner.


Isn't astonish a cookware cleaner!? It worked on leather???? Wow! I would be too scared to ever try it. Post some pictures when your done!


----------



## Nacey

Where do you guys keep your bags in while driving? No matter where I put mine, except the floor which I won't, gets direct sunlight and I'm in the car a lot! I think my bag will patina dark in abt month probably.


----------



## Cbig2

I use this on all my leather bags (lamb ski
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
nt, buffalo and other hides) it is fabulous! £12 for this pot as well


----------



## missliza

I hope I'm not breaking rules by asking a question in this thread.

But do you all use some sort of protective spray before first use on all your bags, or only on the ones that the tag (or some notice) says you can use some type of spray?

Also, how do you all deal with sudden and unexpected rain pours? I live in Houston and all my bags are leather (I only have 3, by no means am I a bag lady! lol), with the exception of my canvas totes and nylon bags. I don't always want to wear my rain friendly bags. I'm thinking of carrying some type of protective bag inside my purse for those rainy days.

I just bought a Madewell mini transport bag and want to baby it! 

Blah leather!


----------



## Nikiness18

I just bought a yellow Dooney & Bourke purse that is dirty from use.  I tried handwashing it and scrubbing it with a toothbrush but wasnt able to get it all out of the yellow fabric.  Is there anything you can think I can do to get this clean.


----------



## Elliespurse

Nikiness18 said:


> I just bought a yellow Dooney & Bourke purse that is dirty from use.  I tried handwashing it and scrubbing it with a toothbrush but wasnt able to get it all out of the yellow fabric.  Is there anything you can think I can do to get this clean.



Hi, you could also ask in our Dooney forum here: Dooney & Bourke

Hope you gets some tips on cleaning.


----------



## whateve

Nikiness18 said:


> I just bought a yellow Dooney & Bourke purse that is dirty from use.  I tried handwashing it and scrubbing it with a toothbrush but wasnt able to get it all out of the yellow fabric.  Is there anything you can think I can do to get this clean.


Some people in the Coach rehab club have put fabric bags like this in the washing machine after pretreating with Shout. It should be okay as long as the leather doesn't bleed. You could pretest it.


----------



## Arlene619

After spending $65 on lovingmybags kits. (Which worked alright) I have used it on my Speedys and my Artsy.  I had ok results.. but after hearing others using alcohol free baby wipes with much success, I decided it was a no brainer. It worked sooo well and cleaned all the dirt on my speedy handles, as opposed to the lmb kit which cleaned up a little,  but definitely drying. I am a firm believer in using baby wipes on patina'd vachetta leather! What a lifesaver


----------



## Laura.

HEEELP!!!

I am a newbie, well.


Today I just cleaned the interior of my LV Epi pochette, in red color, as it was all sticky...I read here about the nail polish remover, and it saw just WOW! 
all the stickiness was gone! 

But.
Unfortunately, I was so STUPID and tried to remove a little black mark on the leather, and the result was too bad...it discolored immediately and now my beloved pochette has a lighter shade... :cry:  


Please can anyone help me??? Is there solution (red shoe polish, etc..) to get rid of that awful discoloration?

thanks in advance,
Laura


----------



## Elliespurse

Laura. said:


> HEEELP!!!
> 
> I am a newbie, well.
> 
> 
> Today I just cleaned the interior of my LV Epi pochette, in red color, as it was all sticky...I read here about the nail polish remover, and it saw just WOW!
> all the stickiness was gone!
> 
> But.
> Unfortunately, I was so STUPID and tried to remove a little black mark on the leather, and the result was too bad...it discolored immediately and now my beloved pochette has a lighter shade... :cry:
> 
> 
> Please can anyone help me??? Is there solution (red shoe polish, etc..) to get rid of that awful discoloration?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Laura



Hi, you could ask in our LV FAQ sub-forum here: Louis Vuitton FAQs.

There's a thread there about black marks in a speedy and more threads too.

Hope you finds a solution.


----------



## Laura.

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could ask in our LV FAQ sub-forum here: Louis Vuitton FAQs.
> 
> There's a thread there about black marks in a speedy and more threads too.
> 
> Hope you finds a solution.


Thank you so much, I will try.


bye, and thanks again

Laura


----------



## CoriEllings

Leather bags and purses are very susceptible to stains and spots as theyre used outdoors frequently and often placed on the floor. Many people will simply use a regular soap or detergent to tackle the stains, but this is not a good idea  soap residue left on the leather can prevent the material from breathing, causing dry patches and cracking. Instead, follow these handy tips when youre cleaning your leather bags or purses, testing these methods on a small area of your bag or purse first to make sure that it doesnt damage your item.

&#9679; Mix 1 part mild soap  such as a facial soap or very mild clothes detergent  with 8 parts water. Its best to use bottled or distilled water, if possible, to avoid any particles in tap water.

&#9679; Pour the mixture into a spray bottle and spray onto a sturdy cloth or sponge, preferably a microfibre cloth. Never spray directly onto the leather as this could cause oversaturation.

&#9679; Gently wipe the stain, going with (rather than against) the grain of the leather. 

&#9679; Once the stain has dissolved, leave the bag or purse to dry naturally, away from direct sunlight.

&#9679; After drying, wipe with a pea-sized amount of leather moisturiser to protect the material.


----------



## Laura.

CoriEllings said:


> Leather bags and purses are very susceptible to stains and spots as theyre used outdoors frequently and often placed on the floor. Many people will simply use a regular soap or detergent to tackle the stains, but this is not a good idea  soap residue left on the leather can prevent the material from breathing, causing dry patches and cracking. Instead, follow these handy tips when youre cleaning your leather bags or purses, testing these methods on a small area of your bag or purse first to make sure that it doesnt damage your item.
> 
> &#9679; Mix 1 part mild soap  such as a facial soap or very mild clothes detergent  with 8 parts water. Its best to use bottled or distilled water, if possible, to avoid any particles in tap water.
> 
> &#9679; Pour the mixture into a spray bottle and spray onto a sturdy cloth or sponge, preferably a microfibre cloth. Never spray directly onto the leather as this could cause oversaturation.
> 
> &#9679; Gently wipe the stain, going with (rather than against) the grain of the leather.
> 
> &#9679; Once the stain has dissolved, leave the bag or purse to dry naturally, away from direct sunlight.
> 
> &#9679; After drying, wipe with a pea-sized amount of leather moisturiser to protect the material.


Thanks!

tomorrow I will take care of my new LV canvas vintage clutch, in a very good external condition but really sticky in interior pockets because of "vuittonite"...
:-/

ok, let's go cleaning!


----------



## NFOM16

I know my Modalu pippa isn't high end like the majority of your handbags listed but it's still brand new and my first designer handbag which obviously I want to look after. I used it today wearing black jeans and it's slightly rubbed onto the apricot leather !! I'm also from the UK so if anybody could suggest anything to clean and protect my bag I'd appreciate it


----------



## handbagslv

i send all my bags straight to a place called Magic Shoe in vegas.   hes really good. although charges a lot.  i think its 75 dollars for cleaning and same again for any leather re dying.   

do you think thats too much?  i would like to see what everyone else pays when they bring it to a leather repair company.


----------



## ellen smithee

I wish I'd found this thread earlier.  I had to pass on a lovely almond colored Dooney bag being sold for ~$4 because I was unsure if some dirt could be removed!


----------



## ninjanna

I use Tana Cleaner and Conditioner cream first, then I spray with the Tana Leather Protectant Spray twice. I clean about twice a year, when I first get it and some months later only if I've used it often (especially if I've gotten it dirty).


----------



## orid

Depends on the type of leather, but usually before my first use, I use the Saphir delicate cream to condition and protect the bag. Then every 6 months, I use the 1909 lotion to condition. Because the winter out here could be harsh, I might condition the bag every 3-4 months in the brutal winter months. I have used this method on all my Chanel, Dior and Celine with no problems.


You can get the Saphir delicate cream and 1909 lotion on amazon.


Saphir: http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO
1909: http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M


----------



## Bluelantern

Hi ladies!

Sorry I'm new to this site so forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong area but I'm in a pinch and I could really use some advice!

My wife has been eyeing this Gucci bag forever and I finally bit the bullet and purchased it. It's an older piece and the sales associate really went though a lot to get it for me so it's something that I definitely want to give her given the rarity of this bag at this time. 

There were scratches on it and the SA specified that due to the fact that there were so few available in the company, that the few left in the company may only be floor models which might have scratches on it. It arrived and it indeed did but it's been something that she wanted to add to her collection for the longest so I bought it anyway.

I asked him about treating it and he advised that sometimes self-treatment can compromise the integrity of the leather and not to use any harsh chemical leather treatment. I asked if there is a Gucci moisturizer and he said unfortunately they don't make one but he personally has had phenomenal luck with a leather moisturizer called apple I believe?

Do you guys have any recommendation on buffing out or perhaps somehow having the scratches look less pronounced?

Thank you all for everything, I'm on a time crunch so any advice would be most appreciated!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

*Bluelantern* - Hello, I would first try to rub out the scratches with a finger. It's going to be scratches when carried for a while so I would also wait with any treatment.

Also see threads on Apple Garde products http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/apple-guard-862419.html

Good luck.


----------



## Bluelantern

Elliespurse said:


> *Bluelantern* - Hello, I would first try to rub out the scratches with a finger. It's going to be scratches when carried for a while so I would also wait with any treatment.
> 
> Also see threads on Apple Garde products http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/apple-guard-862419.html
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you Ellies for the link and the advice. I did purchase the conditioner and I tried rubbing out the scratches with my finger which helped a bit. I just want it to look a little "newer" when she opens it up.

When applying the leather moisturizer/ conditioner, do you dab, wipe in the opposite direction of the scratch or go in a circular motion? The link didn't say.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## orid

Bluelantern said:


> Thank you Ellies for the link and the advice. I did purchase the conditioner and I tried rubbing out the scratches with my finger which helped a bit. I just want it to look a little "newer" when she opens it up.
> 
> When applying the leather moisturizer/ conditioner, do you dab, wipe in the opposite direction of the scratch or go in a circular motion? The link didn't say.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!



 

@Bluelantern the scratches doesnt seem to be deep scratches. Using any high quality conditioner or cream will minimize it and shine up the leather really nicely. 
 

Contrary to others' advice on using fingers, I would recommend using a soft cloth and conditioner and just shine it up. Dap a bit of the cream on a soft cloth and clean it in a circular motion. The best conditioner IMHO is Saphir http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO and Collini http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M. 
 

If for some reason the conditioners dont work, buy and apply a shoe polish that is the exact same color and thatll surely cure the scratches. Saphir and Meltonian http://amzn.to/1ulYRyE have some of the best show polish around.


----------



## babysunshine

Into their dust bags they go after I stuff them with the tissue paper provided. I also keep them from rain and overexposure to sun.


----------



## Bluelantern

orid said:


> @Bluelantern the scratches doesnt seem to be deep scratches. Using any high quality conditioner or cream will minimize it and shine up the leather really nicely.
> 
> 
> Contrary to others' advice on using fingers, I would recommend using a soft cloth and conditioner and just shine it up. Dap a bit of the cream on a soft cloth and clean it in a circular motion. The best conditioner IMHO is Saphir http://amzn.to/1uQL1YO and Collini http://amzn.to/1oc0f4M.
> 
> 
> If for some reason the conditioners dont work, buy and apply a shoe polish that is the exact same color and thatll surely cure the scratches. Saphir and Meltonian http://amzn.to/1ulYRyE have some of the best show polish around.


Thank you so much for the advice Orid. The bag doesn't seem to be dirty, only scratched. I ordered the apple cleaner/moisturer and I'm waiting for it to arrive. I don't think I need to do an all over cleaning before moisturizing it, no?


----------



## TheresaG

Does anyone know of a good cleaner solution for Patent Leather Bags from LV? Mine has two discolorations for the handles on either side of the bag and these mysterious pen marks on the bottom of the purse... (( Helpp!!!!!


----------



## Sarah_BE

Hi guys, I have a MK Selma bag with a stain ... unfortunately. Does anyone know how to get it cleaned up?


----------



## Elliespurse

Sarah_BE said:


> Hi guys, I have a MK Selma bag with a stain ... unfortunately. Does anyone know how to get it cleaned up?



Hi, sorry about the stain, have you tried a damp cloth? Perhaps a soft brush would also help if it's on the surface.


----------



## Sarah_BE

Damp cloth, baby wipe, ... did nothing. It's still there ... You cannot feel it, so it's really in the leather.


----------



## Arlene619

Can someone please give me tips on how to clean the interior of my bag? I have the alma bb in noir and the interior is black fabric.


----------



## rockstarmish

May I ask a question, Can you clean metallic leather with products?  Thank you!


----------



## maripotamus

I recently won this on eBay, its the no longer sold TB Robinson Satchel (not middy) and I am totally obsessed! it needs a bit of TLC and I'm wondering what kind product I can use on saffiano leather. I used some baby wipes to wipe it down but may need some conditioning.  Any help would be appreciated


----------



## mspiggie

Any idea how I can remove gum on my leather purse? I accidentally got some gum at the edge and am not sure how to remove it without ruining the leather.


----------



## orid

mspiggie said:


> Any idea how I can remove gum on my leather purse? I accidentally got some gum at the edge and am not sure how to remove it without ruining the leather.


Have you tried ordinary clear scotch tape? My partner used it on gum on leather seat in our car and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Pakukk

Hi, I've checked on a few posts on how to clean your handbag, but they seem to be all lambskin or traditional leathers. What about how to clean exotic skins?


----------



## Elliespurse

*Pakukk* - Hi, there are some threads here in the Handbag Care & Maintenance:
Exotic Handbag Care

And you could also ask in the Handbags & Purses forum here:
Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics!

Hope you find some tips.


----------



## orid

Pakukk said:


> Hi, I've checked on a few posts on how to clean your handbag, but they seem to be all lambskin or traditional leathers. What about how to clean exotic skins?




Depending on the type of skin, you would need special exotic skin cleaner / conditioner. I personally use saphir reptan http://amzn.to/1AN02OG for my python bag, but I'm sure there are many out there that would work as well.


----------



## Pakukk

Elliespurse said:


> *Pakukk* - Hi, there are some threads here in the Handbag Care & Maintenance:
> Exotic Handbag Care
> 
> And you could also ask in the Handbags & Purses forum here:
> Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics!
> 
> Hope you find some tips.


Thank you so much, I'll check those threads


----------



## Pakukk

orid said:


> Depending on the type of skin, you would need special exotic skin cleaner / conditioner. I personally use saphir reptan http://amzn.to/1AN02OG for my python bag, but I'm sure there are many out there that would work as well.


Thanks Orid. By any chance, do you know specifically for Salmon skin?


----------



## lulu_vuitton

Is there a step-by-step tutorial anywhere online for using Apple Cleaner/Conditioner/Garde?

I know the instructions seem basic but I forget, for example, which is okay to use on a specific type of leather, how long to wait after cleaning and/or conditioning before using Apple Garde, etc...

There was a really great, detailed, and informative tutorial page on LivinLuxuriously's eBay page but it is no longer there. Wish I had printed it out


----------



## mspiggie

orid said:


> Have you tried ordinary clear scotch tape? My partner used it on gum on leather seat in our car and it worked like a charm.



Hi. I tried it on my bag but it didnt work. Thanks though.


----------



## rezzamazlan

Hi Girls, 

Need help! I just bought a vintage black lady dior in cannage quiltted fabric. The condition i would say 9/10. The prob is, the fabric is sticky. Do u guys know how to deal with it? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Soniaputt

Colonnil leather gel is amazing


----------



## cutebubu

I'm also trying to clean my coach leather bag =/
I'm going to try a damp cotton round pad


----------



## trolita22

HIIIIII,

i bought a very nice Bucket from 1998 and the edge is very cracked and due to the fact that the edge is always in use as it is close to the body and through ficiton the corners it are very ugly 
Any tips for me which leather lotion i shall use or shall i use a cream?? I am from Germany- maybe something i can purchase as well
Thank yoooooooooooooouuuuu!


----------



## trolita22

And is it possible to repair the edge at a LV store even i have no real lining inside my bucket? I took it out- it was soooo sticky...cause i heard once they only repair not touched/repaired bags. Is that true?


----------



## Elliespurse

trolita22 said:


> And is it possible to repair the edge at a LV store even i have no real lining inside my bucket? I took it out- it was soooo sticky...cause i heard once they only repair not touched/repaired bags. Is that true?



Hi, if the canvas is ok (no cracks) I think LV would repair it. I think they would like to put in new lining too, so it will be as new.

For the leather look at Collonil at a Mulberry store.


----------



## trolita22

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, if the canvas is ok (no cracks) I think LV would repair it. I think they would like to put in new lining too, so it will be as new.
> 
> For the leather look at Collonil at a Mulberry store.



Ah ok so if the edge is totally damaged i could even change it at a LV store! Thats cool! They want to make money anyway

So maybe the collonil 909 lotion? 
Thank yoooouuuu!!!!


----------



## Elliespurse

trolita22 said:


> Ah ok so if the edge is totally damaged i could even change it at a LV store! Thats cool! They want to make money anyway
> 
> So maybe the collonil 909 lotion?
> Thank yoooouuuu!!!!



Yes the edge too. You could take it to a LV store and ask for a price quote.

There's a Collonil lotion that is good, not sure about the number though.


----------



## jellyv

lulu_vuitton said:


> Is there a step-by-step tutorial anywhere online for using Apple Cleaner/Conditioner/Garde?
> 
> I know the instructions seem basic but I forget, for example, which is okay to use on a specific type of leather, how long to wait after cleaning and/or conditioning before using Apple Garde, etc...
> 
> There was a really great, detailed, and informative tutorial page on LivinLuxuriously's eBay page but it is no longer there. Wish I had printed it out



Simple version: don't use the CLEANER. Use the APPLE LEATHER CARE product for most cleaning and conditioning. The cleaner product has harsh chemicals in it. The GARDE is for weatherproofing and is a little tricky to use. 

Have you looked at the Apple Leather Care website for info?


----------



## dear2622

Hello Can you please help if you know how to clean this bag or any shop in UK they do clean it please !!

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/leather-white-waffle-bag-521148.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## orid

dear2622 said:


> Hello Can you please help if you know how to clean this bag or any shop in UK they do clean it please !!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/leather-white-waffle-bag-521148.shtml
> 
> Thank you!




Probably best to take to a shop to clean, but even that won't restore back to original. If you wanted to be pure white again, I would avoid getting this.


----------



## dear2622

orid said:


> Probably best to take to a shop to clean, but even that won't restore back to original. If you wanted to be pure white again, I would avoid getting this.



Thank you so much. I really appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## Cazu1107

Hi! Question from a newbie dooney lover: how do I clean the fabric. I bought a wristlet and it was stated it eas in like new condition but it's not. It was only $5 so I really want to try to clean it. Thanks!!


----------



## wsp90

Hi, I have a  vintage Fendi nylon material I believe that my mother passed on to me. She has kept it in a dust bag for too long that when I took it out it felt sticky, as in the entire bag sticky.
Is it just too old? Is there a way of saving it?  My guess is she had it in the 90's.
Please help&#8230; Thank you!


----------



## CySnowboard

I think it is still best to send it to the professional when it comes to cleaning


----------



## MichelleMyBell

dear2622 said:


> Hello Can you please help if you know how to clean this bag or any shop in UK they do clean it please !!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/prada/leather-white-waffle-bag-521148.shtml
> 
> Thank you!



I heard some good things about "Lovin my Bags by Barbara" that offers treatments and should be able to contact them and ask if they can restore it.

I plan to as well concerning a bag that I would be too afraid to do on my own.


----------



## dear2622

MichelleMyBell said:


> I heard some good things about "Lovin my Bags by Barbara" that offers treatments and should be able to contact them and ask if they can restore it.
> 
> I plan to as well concerning a bag that I would be too afraid to do on my own.



Thank you so much for you advise but I don't think I will go to buy bag from this site again that I just bought a bag from them and found out it FAKE !! Very Disappoint !


----------



## MichelleMyBell

dear2622 said:


> Thank you so much for you advise but I don't think I will go to buy bag from this site again that I just bought a bag from them and found out it FAKE !! Very Disappoint !



I am so sorry for you having to have gone through this 

I can't stand when a fake is sold as authentic especially when well knowing it. Terrible, I hope you were able to get your investment back.


----------



## uableuize

Does anyone know if the outside (coated) of an LV canvas bag can get ruined if you clean the interior with soap and water?  I think I can clean the inside, but I'm worried about "bleeding" to the exterior and showing water spots, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

uableuize said:


> Does anyone know if the outside (coated) of an LV canvas bag can get ruined if you clean the interior with soap and water?  I think I can clean the inside, but I'm worried about "bleeding" to the exterior and showing water spots, etc.
> Thanks!



Hi, you could ask in the LV FAQ sub-forum, here's a thread: Cleaning LV

I think you'll get answers there.


----------



## rpresti

karmenzsofia said:


> I use Apple Care products--the conditioner and the stain & rain repellent.


Hi, I see a lot of post from people using the Applecare to clean and condition hand bags. Does anyone know if you can use applecare on patent leather bags?


----------



## Elliespurse

rpresti said:


> Hi, I see a lot of post from people using the Applecare to clean and condition hand bags. Does anyone know if you can use applecare on patent leather bags?



Hi, patent bags has a coating on the leather and care products can't reach the leather. It could also make the patent coating sticky.

Is it scratches on the patent leather?


----------



## rpresti

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, patent bags has a coating on the leather and care products can't reach the leather. It could also make the patent coating sticky.
> 
> Is it scratches on the patent leather?



Hi, thanks for the info. No it is just very stiff and not soft and flexible. I have read that petroleum jelly and a blow dryer would soften it up but that seems pretty scary!


----------



## Arlene619

uableuize said:


> Does anyone know if the outside (coated) of an LV canvas bag can get ruined if you clean the interior with soap and water?  I think I can clean the inside, but I'm worried about "bleeding" to the exterior and showing water spots, etc.
> 
> Thanks!




Hi. I learned from experience that using soap and water on the interior does not bleed through the canvas. I did this to my neo nf with the pivoine interior. (Huge oil spot on the interior) [emoji17][emoji17] I'm also surprised the interior color did not transfer to my white cloth.


----------



## uableuize

Arlene619 said:


> Hi. I learned from experience that using soap and water on the interior does not bleed through the canvas. I did this to my neo nf with the pivoine interior. (Huge oil spot on the interior) [emoji17][emoji17] I'm also surprised the interior color did not transfer to my white cloth.



Thanks so much, I'll definitely give it a try!!


----------



## trolita22

Hiiii- Do You prefer keep your Louis Vuittons Inside THE Boxes or better not folded and squeezed Inside the Boxens? I keep them in the dustbag Insider the box- Do i Ruin My Balgs with this Storage?


----------



## Elliespurse

trolita22 said:


> Hiiii- Do You prefer keep your Louis Vuittons Inside THE Boxes or better not folded and squeezed Inside the Boxens? I keep them in the dustbag Insider the box- Do i Ruin My Balgs with this Storage?



Hi, there are tips in the LV FAQ section, here's one: How do you store your bags or SLG's?

There are more threads too.


----------



## Bunikaria

Hi! Do you have any tips on how or what to use on the hardwares of the bag to make them shiny again or bring the color back?


----------



## Elliespurse

Bunikaria said:


> Hi! Do you have any tips on how or what to use on the hardwares of the bag to make them shiny again or bring the color back?



Hi, some here say a jewellery cloth could work. Hardware is a bit tricky if it has tarnished a lot though.


----------



## Bunikaria

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, some here say a jewellery cloth could work. Hardware is a bit tricky if it has tarnished a lot though.




Thank you. I will try that


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

How do I clean jean stained old furla candy bag. The stains have been there for a long time. Since the material is plastic I never really took care of the bag. I thought that if I wash it with soap and water or wipe it with alcohol it will go away, but it didn't.


----------



## Bunikaria

HandbagOrganize said:


> A handbag organizer is a great way to store and keep handy all your essentials without, compromising the interior of your investments.
> 
> 
> They have many other benefits also, and are low cost to, I believe every woman serious about her bags would benefit from a few.
> 
> 
> Check the out :
> 
> 
> www.myhandbagorganizer.com




Oh yes! For a mom that is always on the go, sometimes I often have to switch bags and having an organizer with all my essentials (wallet, makeup, phone, passbooks, checkbook, keys) makes my life easier. Also since I'm a bit on the clumsy side [emoji16] I usually see facepowder and ballpen marks on my organizer which is good I guess, since all of that ends up in the organizer and not in the bag itself.


----------



## Arlene619

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> How do I clean jean stained old furla candy bag. The stains have been there for a long time. Since the material is plastic I never really took care of the bag. I thought that if I wash it with soap and water or wipe it with alcohol it will go away, but it didn't.



I have the same problem with my furla candy bag,  I would definitely want to know. I've been tempted to try the magic eraser but I'm scared it may leave a residue.


----------



## earthygirl

I’m thinking about purchasing a preloved Stella McCartney black Falabella bag. It is 50% less expensive than buying new.  The only thing that is stopping me is the thought that the previous owner may have set the bag down in places I never would ( i.e. public restroom floor). I was wondering if anyone has ever hand washed their Stella McCartney bag. If so, what detergent did you use and did it negatively affect the bag in any way?  Please let me know. Thanks!


----------

